# Phantom Facebook new message notifications



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Ever since I got my GNex, on stock and RevoHD, I keep getting a Facebook new message notice. However, when I go into the Facebook app and look, there's nothing there. Has anyone else been having a similar thing happen?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Ever since I got my GNex, on stock and RevoHD, I keep getting a Facebook new message notice. However, when I go into the Facebook app and look, there's nothing there. Has anyone else been having a similar thing happen?


I had that happen quite a few times on my tbolt too. Just chalked it up to the rotten FB app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

It never happened on my DX, but as soon as I installed it on my GNex I got a notice, and I've seen probably 1-2 dozen notices since then...it's kind of annoying.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> It never happened on my DX, but as soon as I installed it on my GNex I got a notice, and I've seen probably 1-2 dozen notices since then...it's kind of annoying.


Yeah I hear ya there. Have you tried clearing app data and clearing the cache for the FB app?


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

I had that happening on my DX for the past couple of weeks; it hasn't shown itself on the GN yet!!!! Fingers crossed yours goes away soon.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok, figured it out...I had an unread message from months ago, and all of a sudden facebook treated as a new message and "demanded" I read it. After deleting it the notices stopped. Weird it just started happening though.


----------

